# A few boxes in the attic



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Good thing the wife doesn't toss things out before asking me.


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

this first box is what year of fabrication??? it is very old the Warranty Seall on it.... i think is before 1999


----------



## Danny (Feb 2, 2013)

Toys in the attic!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

There's Gold in them there hills!
Nice find!
Please tell me there full!


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> There's Gold in them there hills!
> Nice find!
> Please tell me there full!


Haa! I wish they were full. No, these boxes were sitting in a Tupperware container in the attic. My wife was trying to find something and came across them.
@Bruno All these boxes are from the mid to late 90s. The large one is from 1994, I've taken photos of the top and bottom for you.


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

FireRunner said:


> Haa! I wish they were full. No, these boxes were sitting in a Tupperware container in the attic. My wife was trying to find something and came across them.
> @Bruno All these boxes are from the mid to late 90s. The large one is from 1994, I've taken photos of the top and bottom for you.


they are so old, they still called CUBATABACO !!! now Habanos.

nice pics! thanks for that!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the Wallpaper!


----------



## Air (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice boxes, lucky find! That would have been sad if they had gotten thrown out.


----------

